# Updated Terms and Privacy Policy



## Shaun (25 May 2018)

The Terms and Privacy Policy have been updated in relation to the GDPR changes.

Later today I will enable an option in the software to record your acceptance. Once I do, on your next visit or page load you'll be prompted with links and you'll need to take action (opt in / accept) to continue through to the site.

To speed up the process I've linked to them above so you can read them now and just tick and click if you accept them when prompted. 

If you have any technical difficulties accepting the new terms and privacy policy, please contact us.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

